# rawgas smell coming from exhaust.



## guyman (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello. I'm stylin in a 94 max 120K black ext. camel leather interior, no probs with the bose system, moonrooof, basics on the maintenance. The car has been good to me, except about 3 years ago, the exhaust had a raw gas smell and white smoke coming from it., and its not oil. I let it sit because I was so pissed off and it was cold in my garage, and I had another truck to dirve, so I said forgget it. Anyway, I did all the usual checks and balances on compression( up to specs) changed thermostat, all 6 injectorsand gaskets, plugs, wires, cap rotor, 0-2 sensor, convertor, new battery becasuse I let it sit. There is gas in the oil, whick I have changed 2X since ther problem. I dont dirve it because I dont want to blow engine. It has rough idle on low rpms. There is no coolant in oil either, and is not low. nothing is leaking on engine. I am missing out of cyclinder 1 and have changed that plug 2 or 3 times just to check out spark, and other test I've done according to manual. Could I have a bad coil, Or maybe a bad injector wire, the check engine light does come on and off, but I havent been paying much attention to that. Any ideas or possible solutions would be of great help. Anyway. Its been 3 years since ive had this thing out and about, and I think its time to get it running right. Thanks


----------

